# BLD in competitions



## Nam Dank the Tank (Nov 26, 2016)

So I have never actually been to a comp, and there are not many held in Australia, but what I notice is that there is only 1 3bld round and not even a 4x4 or 5x5 round. As far as I know in other countries there are 2 3bld rounds and 4bld and 5bld rounds as well. Is this because of not many people attempting blind? Or do the organisers only add a round when a competitor signs up for it? But most registrations and schedules do not have it.


----------



## SweetSolver (Nov 26, 2016)

There are very few people in Australia that do BLD, however it has picked up a little bit recently. 4BLD and 5BLD is rarely held due to the very small group of guys who compete in those events. It takes a fair bit of time too. In terms of round numbers, it's generally only one round of 3BLD due to the small competitor count (and probably time restraints too).

I'm organising a competition coming up in Adelaide in January that has 3BLD and MBLD, and round numbers get determined later on once we know how many people are competing in each event.


----------



## DGCubes (Nov 26, 2016)

The organizers choose the amount of rounds for every event; there's no standard list of events/rounds that everyone chooses automatically. You could theoretically have a competition with 3 rounds of FMC mean and nothing else, as long as you have at least 16 people signed up (the WCA minimum for an event with 3 rounds).


----------



## biscuit (Nov 26, 2016)

Most places won't have 2 rounds of BLD and 4bld and 5bld. Bigger comps (a nationals or worlds) probably will, and there will be some comps that will have a more specialized schedule, but for the most part, it will be a round of BLD if anything


----------



## WACWCA (Nov 26, 2016)

SweetSolver said:


> There are very few people in Australia that do BLD, however it has picked up a little bit recently. 4BLD and 5BLD is rarely held due to the very small group of guys who compete in those events. It takes a fair bit of time too. In terms of round numbers, it's generally only one round of 3BLD due to the small competitor count (and probably time restraints too).
> 
> I'm organising a competition coming up in Adelaide in January that has 3BLD and MBLD, and round numbers get determined later on once we know how many people are competing in each event.


USA rarely has those events too, unless it's a specialized comps, for what I've seen, comps in Europe usually have more events and often are multi day comps, which is why they are able to hold them


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Nov 27, 2016)

I guess currently the only time you'll see 2 rounds of BLD here in Australia is Aus Nats. Some cubers from the USA will probably scream at this, but to make finals you needed a 2:50 single. But again there were only like 25 people if I remember correctly.


----------

